# Ich trinke jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr Kaffee. (Zeitadverbien, Wortstellung)



## kleine Füchsin

Hallo an alle,

und zwar wöllte ich gern klären, ob es eine feste Wordstellung von Zeitadverbien gibt.

z. B.:

1. Ich trinke jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr Kaffee. - soweit ich weiß, sollten diese Zeitadverbien vor dem Objekt im Akkusativ stehen. Zumindest habe ich solche Wortstellung im Büchern gesehen.

Aber geht es sicherlich auch:
2. Ich trinke Kaffee jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr.  ?

Kann man beide Varianten verwenden? Oder wird Satz 1 bevorzugt?


Vielen Dank!


----------



## JClaudeK

kleine Füchsin said:


> Oder wird Satz 1 bevorzugt?



 "1. Ich trinke jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr Kaffee." ist die "Default-Wortstellung", die man schätzungsweise in  (mindestens)  9 von 10 Fällen verwendet.

Edit: 


kleine Füchsin said:


> Aber geht es sicherlich auch:
> 2. Ich trinke Kaffee jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr. ?


Diese Version klingt sehr ungewöhnlich. 

Die Satzklammer lautet "Kaffee trinken"; normalerweise muss der 2. Teil der Satzklammer (in diesem Fall "Kaffee") am Ende stehen.


----------



## kleine Füchsin

JClaudeK said:


> "1. Ich trinke jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr Kaffee." ist die "Default-Wortstellung", die man schätzungsweise in  (mindestens)  9 von 10 Fällen verwendet.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Diese Version klingt sehr ungewöhnlich.
> 
> Die Satzklammer lautet "Kaffee trinken"; normalerweise muss der 2. Teil der Satzklammer (in diesem Fall "Kaffee") am Ende stehen.



Danke für die Antwort.

Ja, der 2. Satz klingt komisch. Aber dann gibt es auch Sätze wie:

Er besucht seinen Vater am Wochenende (aus einem Buch).  - Und hier steht die Zeit am Ende. 

Er besucht am Wochenende seinen Vater. - wäre lögisch, wie im Satz mit dem Kaffee : Zeit + Objekt


Gibt es dann dazu eine grammatische Regel?  TE-KA-MO-LO ist mir bekannt...


Deswegen bin ich ein wenig irritiert.


----------



## διαφορετικός

kleine Füchsin said:


> 2. Ich trinke Kaffee jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr.


Dieser Satz ist mit dieser Wortstellung richtig als Antwort auf die Frage "Wann trinkst du Kaffee?". Der erste Teil der Antwort, "Ich trinke Kaffee" dient dabei dazu, zu zeigen, dass man die Frage richtig verstanden hat. (Sonst könnte man, ein wenig salopp, einfach antworten: "Jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr.")

Vielleicht kann man diese Wortstellung noch in anderen Kontexten sinnvoll verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

Noch idiomatischer erscheint mir:

statt: 

2. Ich trinke Kaffee jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr. (im mündlichen Bereich ist es weniger "seltsam", weil es klar betont werden kann. Auch die vorherige Frage macht es klarer (διαφορετικός, #4)



3. *Kaffee* trinke ich jeden Morgen *um 8 Uhr.*

 Damit sind beide wesentlichen Informationen hervorgehoben und es bildet sich eine "neue" (semantische) Klammer.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Damit sind beide wesentlichen Informationen hervorgehoben


Aber "trinken" ist auch wesentlich. 

Es kommt doch vor allem darauf an, was für den Sprecher bzw. Autor wesentlich ist. Davon kann dann auch die Satzstellung Wortstellung abhängen.


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Aber "trinken" ist auch wesentlich.


Es steht immer an zweiter Stelle. Dadurch wird das Verb in jedem Satz in gewisser Weise hervorgehoben.
Ausnahme:
Um es besonders hervorzuheben durch Position gäbe es einen Kunstgriff, der aber selten verwendet wird und hier nur, um "trinken" zu topikalisieren.

_Trinken tue ich Kaffee jeden morgen um 8 Uhr._


----------



## kleine Füchsin

Hutschi said:


> Es steht immer an zweiter Stelle. Dadurch wird das Verb in jedem Satz in gewisser Weise hervorgehoben.
> Ausnahme:
> Um es besonders hervorzuheben durch Position gäbe es einen Kunstgriff, der aber selten verwendet wird und hier nur, um "trinken" zu topikalisieren.
> 
> _Trinken tue ich Kaffee jeden morgen um 8 Uhr._


Danke für die Teilnahme an der Diskussion.

Meine Frage ist, ob man die zweite Variante (Ich trinke Kaffee jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr) als grammatikalisch korrekt verwenden kann oder nicht? 

In der Regel steht die Zeit vor dem Objekt oder geht es auch umgekehrt als Standardform? 

Danke.


----------



## Kajjo

kleine Füchsin said:


> Ich trinke Kaffee jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr) als grammatikalisch korrekt


Diese Reihenfolge ist zumindest nicht idiomatisch und klingt unnatürlich. Muttersprachler würden sie im Normalfall nicht verwenden. Wenn man Deutsch lernt, sollte man diese Reihenfolge als falsch betrachten und sich andere Reihenfolgen einprägen.


----------



## JClaudeK

kleine Füchsin said:


> Aber dann gibt es auch Sätze wie:
> 
> Er besucht seinen Vater am Wochenende (aus einem Buch). - Und hier steht die Zeit am Ende.
> 
> Er besucht am Wochenende seinen Vater. - wäre lögisch, wie im Satz mit dem Kaffee : Zeit + Objekt


Das ist ein anderer Fall: "seinen Vater"  ist Akkusativobjekt, es bildet keine Satzklammer mit "besuchen".

"Er besucht seinen Vater am Wochenende." ist die völlig normale Antwort auf "Wann besucht er seinen Vater?"

Edit:

Und 
"Er besucht am Wochenende seinen Vater." beantwortet die Frage "Was macht er am Wochenende?"


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> "Er besucht am Wochenende seinen Vater." beantwortet die Frage "Was macht er am Wochenende?"


Und natürlich auch:
"Er besucht am Wochenende seinen Vater."  beantwortet die Frage "Wen besucht er am Wochenende?"

Die Wortstellung hängt meistens (auch) vom Kontext ab.


----------



## kleine Füchsin

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist ein anderer Fall: "seinen Vater"  ist Akkusativobjekt, es bildet keine Satzklammer mit "besuchen".
> 
> "Er besucht seinen Vater am Wochenende." ist die völlig normale Antwort auf "Wann besucht er seinen Vater?"
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Und
> "Er besucht am Wochenende seinen Vater." beantwortet die Frage "Was macht er am Wochenende?"


Danke, genau das wollte ich gern wissen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> Die Satzklammer lautet "Kaffee trinken"; normalerweise muss der 2. Teil der Satzklammer (in diesem Fall "Kaffee") am Ende stehen.


Warum ist denn "Kaffee trinken" eher eine Satzklammer als "den Vater besuchen"? Gäbe es etwa bei "den Kaffee trinken" keine Satzklammer?


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Warum ist denn "Kaffee trinken" eher eine Satzklammer als "den Vater besuchen"?


"Kaffee trinken" bildet mMn eine Satzklammer wie z.B. "Rad fahren": "Ķaffee" ist hier kein echtes Akkusativobjekt, sondern ein Teil des Verbs, deshalb klingt Satz 2 _(2. Ich trinke Kaffee jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr._  ) so seltsam.  


"Ich trinke *den/ meinen Kaffee* jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr."  dagegen ist ok, weil "Kaffee" dann durch das Artikelwort zu einem Akkusativobjekt wird.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass "Kaffee" bei "Kaffee trinken" irgendwie stärker mit dem Verb verbunden ist (wie "rad-fahren" oder "ab-tauchen") als bei "den Kaffee trinken".

Aber gilt das nur für "Kaffee"? Oder für jedes beliebige Getränk, vielleicht sogar mit vorangestelltem Adjektiv (aber ohne Artikel)? Z.B. "Sprudelwasser trinken", "eiskaltes Sprudelwasser trinken", "lauwarmen Kaffee trinken"? Nach meinem Gefühl gilt es für alle diese Fälle ein bisschen. Aber vielleicht stärker bei einfachen, kurzen Getränke-Bezeichnungen, etwa "Wein", "Wasser" und eben "Kaffee".

(D.h. ich finde den Satz "Ich trinke eiskaltes Sprudelwasser jeden Morgen" wegen der Wortstellung fast ebenso seltsam wie "Ich trinke Kaffee jeden Morgen".)


----------



## elroy

διαφορετικός said:


> Dieser Satz ist mit dieser Wortstellung richtig als Antwort auf die Frage "Wann trinkst du Kaffee?". Der erste Teil der Antwort, "Ich trinke Kaffee" dient dabei dazu, zu zeigen, dass man die Frage richtig verstanden hat. (Sonst könnte man, ein wenig salopp, einfach antworten: "Jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr.")
> 
> Vielleicht kann man diese Wortstellung noch in anderen Kontexten sinnvoll verwenden.


@διαφορετικός, ich stimme Deinem Ansatz voll zu, nur ist das Beispiel gerade mit der Frage vielleicht etwas ungünstig, weil man, wie Du andeutest, normalerweise einfach nur mit der Zeitangabe antworten würde, ohne den Teil mit dem Kaffee-Trinken zu wiederholen.

Nehmen wir also ein realistischeres Beispiel. 

Stellen wir uns vor, jemand schreibt einen Artikel über Gewohnheiten beim Kaffee-Trinken. Er schreibt:

_Viele Menschen trinken gar keinen Kaffee. Manche trinken ihn nur bei sozialen Angelegenheiten, nicht aber zu Hause. Bei mir sieht es so aus: Ich trinke Kaffee in der Regel jeden Morgen nach einer warmen Dusche und jeden Nachmittag während meiner Arbeitspause. _

Ich würde in diesem Kontext viel eher diesen Satz erwarten als:

_Ich trinke in der Regel jeden Morgen nach einer warmen Dusche und jeden Nachmittag während meiner Arbeitspause Kaffee. _

Es hängt also meiner Meinung nach vom Kontext ab.


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn es sich um bestimmten Kaffee handelt, sehe ich kein Problem.
Ich trinke solchen Kaffee/diese Sorte Kaffee jeden Morgen um 8 Uhr.


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> *Viele Menschen trinken* gar keinen *Kaffee*. *Manche trinken ihn* nur bei sozialen Angelegenheiten, nicht aber zu Hause. Bei mir sieht es so aus: *Ich trinke Kaffee* in der Regel jeden Morgen nach einer warmen Dusche und jeden Nachmittag während meiner Arbeitspause.


... hätte ich _genau so_ geschrieben, da ja im Prinzip jeder Satz mit "X trinkt Kaffee" anfängt. Dadurch bekommt das Ganze Struktur. Der von Dir erwartete Satz würde diese Struktur durchbrechen und passt daher meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut.


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> Der von Dir erwartete Satz


Ich hatte befürchtet, dass mein „diesen Satz” uneindeutig sein könnte. 


elroy said:


> Ich würde in diesem Kontext viel eher *diesen Satz *erwarten *als*:


Mit „diesen Satz“ meinte ich eigentlich meine *erste* Variante, die ich viel eher erwarten würde *als *die zweite (_which I would find much more likely *than* the second one_).* Denn genau Dein Argument wollte ich auch vorbringen!  Wir sind uns also völlig einig! 

*Geht der Satz mit meiner Bedeutung, oder kann sich “diesen Satz” tatsächlich nur auf den folgenden Satz beziehen?


----------



## Frieder

Ich bitte um Verzeihung. Da habe ich wohl schludrig gelesen und _als _übersehen.


elroy said:


> Geht der Satz mit meiner Bedeutung


Ja, wenn man ihn richtig liest .


----------



## JClaudeK

Die Sätze mit "Kaffee" * vor* den Zeitangaben passen natürlich, wenn ausdrücklich danach gefragt wird, *wann/ bei welcher Gelegenheit *jemand Kaffee trinkt.
Sonst mMn nicht.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Sonst mMn nicht.


Findest Du mein erstes Beispiel also unidiomatisch/unnatürlich?


elroy said:


> _Viele Menschen trinken gar keinen Kaffee. Manche trinken ihn nur bei sozialen Angelegenheiten, nicht aber zu Hause. Bei mir sieht es so aus: Ich trinke Kaffee in der Regel jeden Morgen nach einer warmen Dusche und jeden Nachmittag während meiner Arbeitspause. _


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Findest Du mein erstes Beispiel also unidiomatisch/unnatürlich?


Nein, gar nicht. Hier wird ja hervorgehoben, _wann/ bei welcher/n Gelegenheit/en _gewisse Leute Kaffee trinken.


----------

